

Digital Ocean down - benjy1
http://digitalocean.com/

======
cpqq
All of NYC droplets are down from here... again.

Back to [http://linode.com/](http://linode.com/) or
[http://vr.org/](http://vr.org/) \- AMS seems to be a lot more stable than NYC
- but that's not where we are.

------
tuananh
one of my NYC2 droplet went down. It's like 2 or 3 times in the last 4 days.
few mins downtime each.

------
mathrawka
NYC2 has had lots of downtime... and there is never any contact from them
about anything.

I guess this is the part where everyone says "You get what you pay for."

------
IbJacked
For what it's worth, my droplet in nyc2 appears fine.

------
tphan
It's online here on Australia.

------
adamlj
My NL sites are live but NYC DC seems to be completely offline. This is bad,
only last Friday they had some more downtime.

As of now there's no news at
[http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/](http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/)

------
nwh
I've no issues with either my NL droplets or their main site.

~~~
dermatthias
Same for my Amsterdam droplet, all ok.

------
Cyberpew
This downtime is getting ridiculous. Has been having a network issue nearly
every day with the NY datacenters. Considering a move elsewhere pretty soon if
there is no improvement in the next week.

~~~
cpqq
So I'm not the only one feeling like an idiot keeping my servers there over
the problems after the last 3 days... Wondering about the SLA, or refund at
this point. Definitely moving once servers are back up.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
DigitalOcean got 99,99% SLA.

~~~
cpqq
Do you think they'll issue actual refunds, or service credit... toward more
DO?

~~~
Cyberpew
They are 'supposed to' but, will they.

Already requested a SLA credit for all these network issues as I have quite a
few droplets in that region, however awaiting a reply from billing management.

~~~
benjy1
How did you go?

